# Stahls’ Offers Hotronix® Air Fusion Package With May Purchase Of Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

As its monthly special, Stahls’ is offering a Hotronix® Air Fusion™ Heat Press package. Purchase an Air Fusion™ heat press package in May 2015, and receive an assortment of heat printing platens and accessories designed to help you decorate faster and easier than ever before. 

The selected package contains four quick-change platens for decorating sleeves, pant legs, bags, youth and women’s apparel and shoes. Additional accessories include a heat printing pillow, flexible application pad, and two Quick Slip pad protector plus a pack of 25 cover sheets. Rounding out the package is a Transfer Express Marketing Kit to spark ideas and sales. 

For any other model of Hotronix heat press ordered, you will receive free product. Get $50 in free product for a 6” x 6” cap press, $100 in free product for any size shirt press or $150 in free product for the Dual Air Fusion. 

This offer is available in the continental United States only and excludes Alaska and Hawaii. Shipping is by ground freight.

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800-478-2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

